# Capture d'écran sous windows avec mon MacBook Pro ?



## krauzer (3 Février 2008)

Coucou la communauté mac, voila j'ai une question qui me turlupinne, 

j'ai un macbook pro (formidable machine) mais il y a des moment j'aimerais faires des captures d'ecran, sous mac c'est simple j'ouvre une image et je peux faire une capture d'ecran mais la question c'est comment faire sous windows sachant qu'il n'y a pas de touche sur le clavier?

je pense pas etre le seul a avoir aussi windows sur ma machine donc si certains ont une solution, je suis preneur

voila, merci d'avance a ceux qui pourront m'aider.

A+


----------



## Bonfire (3 Février 2008)

Salut,

Je n'utilise pas Windows sous mac... mais j'ai aussi un PC sous windows et pour faire des captures d'écran j'utilise un freeware nommé Snippy.
Snippy permet de faire des copies à main levée avec la souris mais aussi de couper des portions d'écran rectangulaire (ou carré...).

Simple et efficace...


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

J'utilise Gadwin PrintScreen (freeware);
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche18037-gadwin-printscreen.html


----------



## krauzer (4 Février 2008)

Oki, merci pour les reponses.

cela a parfaitement resolu le probleme.

merci a vous deux


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

J'ajoute juste qu'avec le freeware que j'ai indiqué, tu peux assigner des touches pour les captures d'écran. De fait, l'absence de la touche "print screen" sur Mac n'est plus un problème.


----------



## kesako (12 Mars 2008)

krauzer a dit:


> sous mac c'est simple j'ouvre une image et je peux faire une capture d'ecran A+


 
Pourrais-tu s'il te plait me dire comment faire un printscreen du bureau ou de toute autre application sous mac ?
Je cherche depuis presque une heure et avec la recherche je tombe sur tellement de fils, qui ne correspondent pas, que je desespere.  

Merci pour votre aide.​


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Mai 2008)

kesako a dit:


> Pourrais-tu s'il te plait me dire comment faire un printscreen du bureau ou de toute autre application sous mac ?
> Je cherche depuis presque une heure et avec la recherche je tombe sur tellement de fils, qui ne correspondent pas, que je desespere.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.​


Je suppose que tu as trouvé depuis le temps... Sinon dis-le.

Moi ma question est la suivante :
Y'a-t-il moyen (sans doute oui!) que lors d'un prtscrn, qu'il se mette ailleurs que sur le bureau (dans un dossier au choix) et sous un autre format que bmp. 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mai 2008)

L'équivalent de la touche print sreen de pc sur un Mac sous Bootcamp est F11.
La capture sera dans le presse papier. Il ne reste plus qu'à coller où bon vous semble.

Vous avez essayé ?


----------



## pioupiou71240 (27 Mai 2008)

je voudrais faire une capture d'écran sur solidworks, mais en appuyant sur F11 (ou fn + F11) cela met solidworks en pleine écran. ​


----------



## tantoillane (24 Juin 2011)

pioupiou71240 a dit:


> je voudrais faire une capture d'écran sur solidworks, mais en appuyant sur F11 (ou fn + F11) cela met solidworks en pleine écran. ​



Je sais bien que le sujet date de 2008, mais comme (google + "capture ecran macbook windows") == (premier_lien + solution) je me dois, afin de laisser ce sujet vieux de 3 ans mais toujours d'actualité, de préciser qu'avec Snippy il suffit de faire un clic-droit sur l'icone dans la barre des taches pour accéder aux "Settings..." et changer le raccourci clavier


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2011)

Vous pouvez utiliser l'outil intégré dans :



> L&#8217;outil capture sert à effectuer une copie sous forme d&#8217;image de ce qui est affiché à l&#8217;écran ou d&#8217;un élément affiché à l&#8217;écran, pour pouvoir ensuite l&#8217;annoter. Pour lancer l&#8217;Outil Capture, cliquez successivement sur le bouton :
> 
> Démarrer > Tous les programmes > Accessoires > Outils Capture. ​
> Une petite fenêtre apparaît tandis que l&#8217;écran se pare d&#8217;un voile blanc et que le curseur de la souris se transforme en croix. Sélectionnez à la souris la zone de l&#8217;écran à capturer. Dès que vous relâchez le bouton de la souris, cette image apparaît dans la fenêtre du logiciel.


----------

